# Record Number of Deer Taken During the 2004-05 Season



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

*







*


*A RECORD NUMBER OF DEER TAKEN DURING **OHIOS 2004-2005 DEER HUNTING SEASON *​​COLUMBUS, OH - Ohio hunters have set a new record, taking 217,301 deer during the 2004-2005 hunting season. Additional records were set during the muzzleloader, archery and youth hunting seasons, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.

Counties reporting the highest number of deer checked during the year were: Tuscarawas - 8,293; Coshocton - 7,055; Licking - 6,610; Washington - 6,110; Guernsey - 6, 028; Harrison - 6, 021; Holmes - 5,930; Athens - 5,915; Muskingum - 5,779; and Jefferson - 5,481.

Ohios deer herd is very important to our state, said Steven A. Gray, chief of the Division of Wildlife. Deer are enjoyed by many Ohioans who hunt deer or simply enjoy seeing these magnificent animals.

From opening day of the deer-archery season in October, Ohio hunters were on a record- setting pace. Young hunters set a new mark in the second year of the states two-day youth deer-gun season with 6,673 deer killed.

During the four-day statewide muzzleloader season, hunters took a record 27,749 deer. Hunters also exceeded the record for deer taken during the archery season (October 2 to January 31) with 57,198. A total of 125,681 deer was killed during the popular one-week deer gun season.

A record trophy buck was recognized with Warren County bow hunter Brad Jerman shooting a buck that scored 201 1/8 in the typical (symmetrical antlers) category of the Buckeye Big Bucks Club. Jermans deer tied the score of a buck taken in 1986 in Clark County by William Kontras.

Deer hunting contributes an estimated $266 million to Ohio's economy each year and helps to support thousands of jobs. Venison is delicious and nutritious meat, low in fat and cholesterol. It is the number one wild game served by hunters in Ohio. Deer hunters also contribute thousands of pounds of venison to organizations that help feed less-fortunate Ohio residents through special programs.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/news/feb05/0202deer.htm
​

<!-- #EndEditable -->


----------

